# 1st real Self Portraits



## er111a (Jul 25, 2010)

thoughts 
1)





2)




3)




4)




5)


----------



## peanut170 (Jul 25, 2010)

I like the first 1, but not into the half face idea on the other one's. Think you shoulda tried maybe some sideviews or other perspectives than just strait on.


----------



## fokker (Jul 26, 2010)

Vertical (portrait) orientation would have better suited to these photos. I'm guessing from the framing and the lens used these were handheld out in front of yourself?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 26, 2010)

Maybe?


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 26, 2010)

you should shave.


----------



## er111a (Jul 26, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Maybe?


really helpful :er:


fokker said:


> Vertical (portrait) orientation would have better  suited to these photos. I'm guessing from the framing and the lens used  these were handheld out in front of yourself?


No I had it on a tripod with a remote


rusty9 said:


> you should shave.


just did haha


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 26, 2010)

no joke, i thought you were 12 years old because of the way you talk and act on this board. i was surprised to see facial hair.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 26, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> no joke, i thought you were 12 years old because of the way you talk and act on this board. i was surprised to see facial hair.


 +1

You look like a kickboxer of some sort.


I like the high contrast of the shot, and black and white works well.
as said, #1 is really the only one that works though

the rest just look like misfires, if you played with the lighting a bit it could work (make it so the face falls into shadow thus leaving sense of mystery.)


----------



## SwissJ (Jul 26, 2010)

er111a said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe?
> ...


hint hint... try rotating the camera 90 degrees.  I think a vertical crop on #1 could look pretty cool.

I like the raw look of the images (keep the facial hair), but I don't like the shallow DOF.  The ghost image around the out of focus areas is really annoying.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, it would have been really helpful. Shot #1, without your chin amputated, would have been a fascinating close-up, gritty look at you, but instead, we see an amputated head floating on no visible means of support...with your neck in the frame, the first self-portrait would have been a worthy, Chuck-Close Daguerrotype portraits done in the neorealisitic style, like the recent ones done of Brad Pitt for W magazine. Your camera orientation is diluting the shots down to water. So, I opened PS, made a rectangle, and created that frame,expressly for YOU. I might start making more of them, since your mistake is so,so,so common among untrained shooters.

Chuck Close shoots Brad Pitt: Celebrities: Wmagazine.com

By orienting the camera as a horizontal, you botched all the shots...


----------



## TheKingDavis (Jul 26, 2010)

why the anger?


----------



## er111a (Jul 26, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> no joke, i thought you were 12 years old because of the way you talk and act on this board. i was surprised to see facial hair.


I am 17!! haha


----------



## er111a (Jul 26, 2010)

TheKingDavis said:


> why the anger?


whos angry? and Derrel I now get what you are saying and I do agree with you. Thank you for your input that comment was more helpful than I realized, at first I thought you were trying to be funny


----------



## Derrel (Jul 26, 2010)

er111a said:


> thoughts
> 1)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## er111a (Jul 26, 2010)

hehe +1  dont help much erose


----------

